# Ambitionierter Gelegenheitsspieler sucht Gilde



## Kongh (15. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit packt mich zunehmend die Lust, meinen WoW Account zu reaktivieren. 
Ohne passende Mitspieler machts ja allerdings keinen Spaß. Von meiner alten Truppe ist inzwischen leider keiner mehr übrig, deshalb suche ich auf diesem Weg nach einer passenden Gilde und neuen Mitstreitern für meine zweite WoW Karriere. ;-)

Ich bin zwar momentan aufgrund einer längeren Pause nicht mehr ganz in der Materie drin, denke aber dass ich alles in allem schon immer ein relativ guter Spieler war und schnell wieder reinkommen würde. Leider habe ich definitiv nicht mehr soviel Zeit wie früher. 
Ich hoffe dass „wenig Zeit“ und ambitioniert Spielen sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen, und suche daher eine Gilde die mit wenigen Raidabenden dennoch ambitioniert spielt und etwas erreichen kann. Mir ist dabei klar dass man da nicht in der allerersten Liga der Progressgilden mitspielen kann, muss ja auch nicht sein. Es soll natürlich auch nicht verbissen sein, im Endeffekt geht’s beim Spielen ja in erster Linie um den Spaß. 

Aufgrund verschiedener Verpflichtungen (Arbeit, Sportverein, Familie&Freunde) könnte ich nur Dienstag und Mittwoch Abend zuverlässig und regelmäßig spielen. Habe ansonsten schon auch öfter mal Zeit, keine Frage, nur sind das eben die einzigen Abende wo ich definitiv selten wegen anderer Termine absagen müsste, was im Endeffekt einfach Planungssicherheit für alle bedeutet. 

Lust hätte ich sowohl auf Raid, egal ob 10 oder 25, als auch auf PVP (gerne sowohl Arena als auch BGs). Insgesamt hab ich einfach so richtig Bock mal wieder das Spiel in all seinen Facetten zu zocken! 

Ich bin Ende 20, würde mich als zuverlässig und umgänglich bezeichnen. Wäre natürlich perfekt wenn Ihr auch überwiegend im „Erwachsenenalter“ wärt.

Da ich zunächst noch nen Char transferieren und/oder leveln müsste, könnte ich natürlich erst mittelfristig so richtig einsteigen und kann aus dem aktuellen Content auch keine Referenzen oder ähnliches vorweisen. 

Allianz oder Horde ist mir dabei egal. Früher habe ich immer Horde gespielt und kenne mich daher ganz gut aus, im Endeffekt wäre Allianz aber daher auch reizvoll weil neu für mich. 
Würde mich freuen wenn sich eine passende Gilde finden würde. Ebenso freue ich mich über Hinweise, wenn jemand da eine passende Gilde kennen sollte.


----------



## Ginahh (17. August 2014)

Hallo 

Schau doch mal bei uns der Allianzgilde La vita é Bella vorbei. Wir sind eine Erwachsenengilde (ü25). Momentan fangen wir nach einer Sommerpause wieder an zu Raiden. Momentan 1x die Woche. Momentan Montags wobei dieser tag auf wunsch einiger Member verlegt vermutlich auf Dienstag verlegt wird. Unsere Hauptaktivität ist ganz klar in der Woche am WE is RL angesagt  

So wenn Du magst schau doch einfach mal hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich/
oder auf unserer Homepage: www.meinegil.de

Wir würden uns freuen von Dir zu hören.


LG Nellas


----------

